# Guys that like Blondes vs guys that like Brunettes, anyone else notice this in a way?



## Hal Jordan Prime

Tawanda said:


> Most guys I talk to usually don't give a damn.


Most guys when they see a hot woman regardless of hair colour or ethnicity, usually react the same positive way


----------



## josephkonrad

Nick Carraway said:


> So I have noticed something among my friends in real life and a lot of guys I have met in real life.
> 
> I notice that whenever I meet a guy that is cocky, overly confident, or just really happy (upbeat), he either tends to date Blondes or so a heavy preference for them. When I meet guys that are more reserved, not as cocky, and some even shy, they have a preference for brunettes.
> 
> I can't be the only one noticing this right?


I hope I'm not too cocky, but I am secure with myself and upbeat. I LOVE blondes. They are my favorite. Especially the silly, really hot ones


----------



## Nick Carraway

To be honest I see it with myself too. I am usually the introverted type of guy that rarely smiles and yes most of the times I love a brunette (actually the minority kind so think Latina or Middle Eastern girl). Yet when I have had my moments of cockyness, I have gone bananas for blondes. 

Even though I prefer brunettes the most, the cutest girl I have known in real life was a French Blonde with Brown eyes, freckles, and a nice body. That accent did it for me!

It is like usually I prefer brunettes and most blondes I meet in the US are the bottle blondes (aka bimbos) but when I do meet that one blonde that comes along now and then, she always stays on my mind.


----------



## CrystallineSheep

Anyone can dye their hair colour to be any colour these days. Most women switch between colours all the time. So it's a pointless aspect to look at.


----------



## shakti

I'm an overly confident and upbeat chick who digs blonde guys, does that count? :crazy:


----------



## josephkonrad

shakti said:


> I'm an overly confident and upbeat chick who digs blonde guys, does that count? :crazy:


No.


----------



## shakti

josephkonrad said:


> No.


Pffffft, discrimination! :tongue: 

Seriously, now, howcome there's never any talk on the personality of women based on the hair colour they prefer on their men? Or on the connection of men's coiffures and their personalities in general?


----------



## josephkonrad

shakti said:


> Pffffft, discrimination! :tongue:
> 
> Seriously, now, howcome there's never any talk on the personality of women based on the hair colour they prefer on their men? Or on the connection of men's coiffures and their personalities in general?


Because girls are turned on mostly by personality. If a girl likes blondes but the blonde is a wuss and always gets his ass kicked by a brown haired guy, she is not going for the blonde.


----------



## Nick Carraway

shakti said:


> Pffffft, discrimination! :tongue:
> 
> Seriously, now, howcome there's never any talk on the personality of women based on the hair colour they prefer on their men? Or on the connection of men's coiffures and their personalities in general?


why don't you make a new thread on it then?


----------



## infinitewisdom

I think the most confident of men or woman prefer someone cool regardless of hair/eye color, breast size, skin color, body type and whatever society expects one to date. To do so with out caving shows me fortitude and strength. For example, in my part of the nation, when I was growing up (early eighties). It was extremely rare to see a white man dating a African American woman. I remember overhearing seeing stares and overhearing not so nice gossip. I also stared not out of disgust but curiosity. I experienced something similar in dating an older woman or someone who was not considered attractive by most people's standards. I had to endure stares, defend my decision to friends and family. The worst I remember hearing was "what are you doing with her" in reference to the one who people considered unattractive. Aside from looks she possessed every quality most people desire in another people and I had to repeatedly fight to let my position be known. However, with life was easy with one of the hot blondes I dated. I had no explaining to do and was envied by some friends. It took zero confidence to be with her. @Nick Carraway Your post leaves me curious why you think only confident men prefer blondes. Could you explain your thoughts or why you think it takes confidence to date blondes?


----------



## SharpestNiFe

I think there are a bunch of cute, down to earth blond chicks. One is in my group in South Africa. She's adorable and laughs all the time (ENFP) BUTTTTTTT if I had to pick, I much prefer brunettes. And I'm told I'm a cocky bastard by many.


----------



## Typhon

josephkonrad said:


> Because girls are turned on mostly by personality.


I dont know, man...


----------



## Nick Carraway

infinitewisdom

It is an occurrence I have noticed quite a lot in real life and one that has got me thinking to the point I ended up making this blog post. I have realized that a lot of men who prefer blondes or like them a lot are really confident guys in general and overall borderline cocky. 

Also to your post, one can say that dating a hot blonde brings its problems. You have to deal with other men hitting on her, if you are a guy with my ethnic appearance (minority or a brown guy) you are going to get a lot of heat for being with her, and not to mention everyone will group her as a bimbo or something. As for no confidence, that is odd, I have blonde women to be the absolute toughest for me.


----------



## josephkonrad

Blonde women are the shit. I genuinely find them the ultimate turn-on. I am confident but I try not to be cocky-it may come off that way to some but I genuinely don't see myself as better than anybody else.


----------



## Nick Carraway

Ya, not going to lie, lately I have been developing a thing for girls who are Blonde BUT there is a catch. The American ones don't appeal to me as much as the European ones do. I kinda do prefer brunettes myself though, still. Even though the cutest girl I have known in real life was a French blonde (with brown eyes and freckles), I still love brunettes and women with the Latina appearance more than any other kind of women. Get me a Brazilian girl with this kind of appearance ANY DAY.


----------



## scorpion

This is really silly.

There's the dumb blond stereotype if that's what you mean. The moronic dick heads who are stupid enough to subscribe to it probably prefer blonds in part for this reason. 

But otherwise I think there is no connection.

I prefer blonds atm cause my gf is blond.


----------



## josephkonrad

No, not silly.



Nick Carraway said:


> Ya, not going to lie, lately I have been developing a thing for girls who are Blonde BUT there is a catch. The American ones don't appeal to me as much as the European ones do. I kinda do prefer brunettes myself though, still. Even though the cutest girl I have known in real life was a French blonde (with brown eyes and freckles), I still love brunettes and women with the Latina appearance more than any other kind of women. Get me a Brazilian girl with this kind of appearance ANY DAY.


Oh man. So hot!! I will stretch the rules for this one.


----------



## josephkonrad

But we're ignoring redheads. What do you think of Ann Margret here? I think she is smoking:


----------



## scorpion

Actually on further thought, I think there is something to this theory because blond represents youth bascially. Why? Cause people with blond hair are typically younger and then thei hair gets darker with age. 

So, what does youth represent? Girls who are vivacious, exuberant, naive, innocent, so on and so forth.

Darker hair conversely represents maturity. 

What does maturity represent? Experience, wisdom, intellect etc etc. 

People tend to be attracted to a reflection of themselves.

Simple really.


----------



## josephkonrad

scorpion said:


> There's the dumb blond stereotype if that's what you mean. The moronic dick heads who are stupid enough to subscribe to it probably prefer blonds in part for this reason.


Excuse me jackass, you say girlfriend but your gender says "woman". In any case if you are a man, you are acting like a woman. I like blonde women and if they are dumb that doesn't make them bad people. Moronic dick head my ass. Have a nice night


----------



## FiNe SiTe

puer_aeternus said:


> I can be cocky, confident and upbeat and prefer both so your theory is flawed


----------



## ForsakenMe

Traditionally, blondes were considered the ideal feminine image of what a woman should look like. Either blue-eyed blondes or at least, something very close to that. But that still doesn't cover most men, hell, probably not even half. Take me for example; I am a dark haired introverted girl who largely ignore most strangers (not out of malice, mind you, but out of shyness/trust issues) and for some strange reason, I attract a ton of cocky, loud, arrogant, sometimes even politically incorrect (racists or sexists, etc.) jackasses that this world has ever seen. It's enough to make me feel like shit, honestly.

Granted, I've had some quiet/introverted male fans as well, but what I'm saying is that hair color isn't the most important trait that makes a woman beautiful or not, it's just one little thing about her.


----------



## VioletEvergarden

brunettes all the way.



also lol @ how only one person voted for the first option


----------



## Nick Carraway

my point again with guys voting for brunettes on polls


----------



## Dauntless

BOO on this thread for no redheads!


----------



## solitaris

Dauntless said:


> BOO on this thread for no redheads!


Finally, someone noticed what's missing!


----------



## solitaris

I love redheads. They have that passion and warmth like a candle in the night. They're just... perfect. OuO


----------



## Sporadic Aura

There's not a hair color that I don't like, although I do have a thing for red heads.

Whats your theory on guys who go for red heads?


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution

Wheres the redhead, black haired, coloured hair options?


----------



## Sporadic Aura

isingthebodyelectric said:


> Wheres the redhead, black haired, coloured hair options?


Exactly! That's what I'm saying. Redheads are by far the cutest.


----------



## Dauntless

For those that would know, "Fire on the head, INSANE IN THE BED!!" 

ahaha. Just kidding. Having some slight fun before leaving...although a certain Ginger ENTP might agree....!!! :laughing:


----------



## Devrim

*brunette war cry*


----------



## monemi

So the only men who are attracted to me are superficial? Nice.


----------



## Riptide

Where is the options for Ginger kind of women?


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro

l can only name one blonde that l now know, 10 years ago could have easily named a handful and that's because she's a natural blonde and the others stopped bleaching their hair:tongue:

l don't think natural blondes have a consistent ''blonde personality''. She isn't a dumb blonde and dates all kind of men, often the same kind l am into.

l am not implying that the women who did bleach their hair were in fact dumb blondes, but l could see similar motivations there and a similar personality that may attract a similar type of male.


----------



## ai.tran.75

Nothing for Asian ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monemi

ai.tran.75 said:


> Nothing for Asian ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Asian is generally brunette.


----------



## Echoe

Echoe said:


> I once read a theory the society's supposed greater preference for blonde might be because our hair is lighter in youth -- thus, well, it looks "young." I also notice that dark hair tends to score highest on these threads, I think it might be because we tend to prefer traits like ones we grew up with (you know how lots of people get with someone who looks like them or a close relative?)
> ?



Looking back through this thread, I just don't agree with that theory I brought up. I mean, what of the majority of the world that is dark-headed from birth on?

I still wouldn't be surprised if most people tend to prefer hair colors close to their own and/or those of family members.


----------



## xisnotx

i'm all of the above...and i don't prefer either. 

hair color...i prefer redheads.

but that's irrelevant. a good girl is a good girl...regardless of what she looks like. 
i prefer good girls. nice girls with a kind attitude. humble and quiet. and intelligent. 
above all, someone who can make my life better, and whose life i can make better.

lol...looks fade with time. if you're going to marry her...make sure you can still like her when she isn't..you know...the most attractive, as attractive as the latest 22 year old.


----------



## Lexicon Devil

I am a serious and upbeat guy who prefers brunettes. But I got to give a shout out to the women with the firey pubes.


----------



## He's a Superhero!

Can't a guy like both? 

But seriously, this thread topic is superficial..


----------



## CaptSwan

I love blondes. Simple as that... All women I've fallen for are blondes. They're simply magnetic and irresistible. Also, that whole "Dumb Blonde" thing is bollocks.

Also... who can forget redheads? Blondes and redheads; paradise for me!


----------



## TTIOTBSAL

What about redheads?


----------



## Lexicon Devil

What about gray haired rich old ladies?


----------



## TTIOTBSAL

Geoffrey Felis said:


> What about gray haired rich old ladies?


*laughs stupidly*


----------



## kimpossible119

So does this mean that gentlemen no longer prefer blondes? :sad:
Ha XD
I know that hair color isn't a big deal when it comes to stuff like this, but I must make the point that women who dye their hair blonde are the ones that tend to be superficial and shallow. I'm naturally blonde, and hate being lumped in with that group. We are not all annoying, I promise.


----------



## somnuvore

The qualities I desire in a woman are developed to the point that physical nuances are relatively microscopic. Where's the "IDGAF" option?


----------



## TootsieBear267

Normally race and skin color doesn't matter for me. But I chose brunette instead of blondes.


----------



## Scelerat

I may be a non-stereotypical guy, but for it's like, Personality matters, Intellect matters, face matters, body matters to an extent, hair color just never registered as a variable for me.

Hair color is like saying "I only date women who wear red lingerie"


----------



## doineed1

I am cocky and I preferr Burnetts.


----------



## laura palmer

as a red haired female i feel under represented in this survey


----------



## doineed1

Zibziby said:


> as a red haired female i feel under represented in this survey


Red heads are rare.. and the ones I met were less than impressed by me.. but I do think red heads are hot.


----------



## Hypaspist

I'm somewhere in the middle of confident and quiet, and I prefer blonds. Though to say I have a complete preference for them is unfair as I also like raven haired women.


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution

Zibziby said:


> as a red haired female i feel under represented in this survey


i feel fake redheads are under represented also..


----------



## laura palmer

isingthebodyelectric said:


> i feel fake redheads are under represented also..


yeah im a fake red head i am a poser, an imposter!


----------



## Lexicon Devil




----------



## tanstaafl28

Nick Carraway said:


> So I have noticed something among my friends in real life and a lot of guys I have met in real life.
> 
> I notice that whenever I meet a guy that is cocky, overly confident, or just really happy (upbeat), he either tends to date Blondes or so a heavy preference for them. When I meet guys that are more reserved, not as cocky, and some even shy, they have a preference for brunettes.
> 
> I can't be the only one noticing this right?


I'm going with confirmation bias. I'm upbeat and confident (but not cocky) and I prefer dark haired women. My wife has auburn hair.


----------



## ENTJudgement

Which ever hair color is more loyal, I pick that one.

IMO hair color is the least important trait since you can dye it anytime... Lol


----------

